# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  A Great Finish

## amyb

I want to tip my hat to Jeanette and Dennis for hosting the Bucket BASH 2014 for the forum and friends of the forum this afternoon. The food, wine, fellowship and photo ops were appreciated by all those who did attend. Your hard work and generosoity were appreciated by the whole international gang!

Hats off to Dennis and Jeanette! Take a bow.

----------


## Jeanette

Amy, thank you for your very gracious message. It was our sincere pleasure to have everyone together at Gustavia Hill for the end of the Bucket. We also had a great time and were thrilled with the turnout. We are enjoying breakfast on the deck and soaking in this inspiring view one last morning.

Wishing you and Philippe a safe journey home and many wonderful memories to sustain you until your next trip.

----------


## stbartslover

Certainly looks like a beautiful gathering at a prime location.
Kudos to the host.

----------


## elgreaux

What Amy said so eloquently, it was a very lovely party indeed...!

----------


## Earl

You guys obviously "Done good"...wish we could have been there!

----------


## stbartshopper

We would have liked to have been there but had to leave on Wed.

----------

